

Random Numbers Generated Out of Nothing - lauterthanbombs
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19520-random-numbers-created-out-of-nothing.html

======
ithkuil
They might be "true" random numbers, but hardware implementations could
introduce some noise which might bias the distribution in such a way to give
some advantage on exploiters (I'm assuming a cryptographic usage).

If I remember well, also a quantum encryption (unbreakable) scheme was broken
exploiting "practical" issues like that.

------
robwgibbons
More like "random enough." Quantum fluctuations are not necessarily random. We
just don't have the technology to understand the forces and processes which
influence their fluctuations. Randomness is a human concept I don't believe
truly exists in nature.

~~~
acqq
As far as I know quantum physicists already proved that there can be no
"forces and processes" which can make quantum physics effects predictable.
Einstein didn't believe in that, but it was proved.

